# The momo608 Schwinn Lightweight Exhibit



## momo608 (Oct 8, 2016)

An experimental run into the unknown. This is more of a look over the shoulder than a interactional comment thread. Think of this as a running and evolving exhibit.

Disclaimer





Got lots of projects going on with all kinds of restorations but since this is the Schwinn lightweight forum, this will be about that. Lots of projects require lots of parts so I'll start off with that. This weeks haul.



Got some vintage grab on foam handlebar covers cheap just for the hell of it hoping they are the same as the grab on maxi kit I bought, hoping that's the same as Schwinn hypon grips. Vintage handlebar tape that i was hoping looked more like early Schwinn radiant green. Should have bought out the last OGK stuff I passed on. Got some cool US flag valve stem caps for my bicentennial. 4 X 8mm 1.0 pitch axle nuts, the guy put one packing peanut in with it, thought that was funny. Couple shifter wingnuts for my PX10 project, been buying parts for that for a couple years now. 3 vintage crown 5/16 x 26tpi axles, who doesn't need more of those!. A bag of assorted British "cycle" nuts 26tpi. The Brits call Bicycles cycles for short, motorcycles too I think? An expensive schwinn Long bolt for seat clamp rack installations, Got some chrome 5548 fender braces, for my accessory display bikes and last but not least a nos 27" speedo drive that was claimed to be repacked with grease but I doubt it, damn stiff if you ask me. Want things done right, do it your damn self.


----------



## Dale Alan (Oct 9, 2016)

That is some cool stuff,right up my alley . How is the quality of the handlebar tape? I have a bunch of projects I would like to dress up with new tape .


----------

